# Yarn on sale at local Meijer



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I noticed in the Meijer ad for this week that yarn was on sale, $1 off. When I went in today I went to the craft section to investigate. I was hoping the small skeins of cotton were included in this price, and they were. I bought 2 and 2.5 ounce skeins of Sugar 'n Cream cotton for 0.79 cents each! I loaded up on new colors. I don't think I have ever seen them for less than a dollar each. This was in Big Rapids, Michigan, and the ad for the Cadillac location was the same. 

Those of you who can work with this yarn, it is well worth checking out the ad and going if your local Meijer has the same sale. 

Here's a photo of the ones I bought.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

So far I've only made washcloths with this yarn. Do ypou make anything else? 
Thanks


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Usually just washcloths. I do make scrubbies with netting and the cotton held together. Right now I am making coffee mug shaped coasters for my mom out of some brown cotton I had previously bought.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

You did great! Love all the colors!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

What a great find! Churn those washcloths out...


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, I will be making a lot of washcloths during track season. The first meet is this Friday. 

And I happen to be going to Cadillac on Friday. My husband said to me "you should see what colors they have there, they might be different." So a stop at Meijer is now on my agenda for Friday.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! We finally got a Meijer and I love it! I've noticed several yarn sales over the past 9 months, always on utility cottons and much appreciated.
julie


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

What a great buy I am in need fo more but don't have that store here. I make baby bibs and cotton baay ponchos with this yarn for the warm weather.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

HMQ said:


> So far I've only made washcloths with this yarn. Do ypou make anything else?
> Thanks


Drool bandanas for baby's. I have also made "Lovies" with cotton yarn for them to chew on when those new pearly whites are coming in !


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

You got a great buy, Lucky you


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I check the yarn each time I go in time Meijer. If it's on sale then it goes into the cart.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

luree said:


> I check the yarn each time I go in time Meijer. If it's on sale then it goes into the cart.


????


----------

